# First cheese smoke today with Q-View



## toxie (Feb 12, 2012)

Well today I finally gave it a shot, I wont know exactly what I got until about three weeks from now, but it sure looked and smelled good!

The starting lineup...7.75 lbs total.














I cut each block into thirds...







This is one of  the hangers I made for my smoker for summer sausage and the like, these worked really well for cheese too!







Into the smoker! (thanks for the stockinette idea Pops6927 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)







No problem keeping the smoker temp down today!







After 3.5 hours @ 80 degrees with Mulberry and Shag-bark hickory smoke...







Out of the stockinettes and ready to vac pack...







vacuum packed (ends are double sealed) and ready to take a nap in the fridge for about three weeks...


----------



## sprky (Feb 12, 2012)

you are going to love that smoked cheese. yours also took on some nice color.  I have only smoked with mulberry a few times, I don't know why I just haven't,  I have a several mulberry trees around the house and yard so it's not like I don't have excess to it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2012)

Boy your cheese looks great, really nice color! I have to try the mesh bags one time, they really look like the way to smoke cheese.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 12, 2012)

That looks like a great cheese smoke - Now the clock starts for the cure


----------



## venture (Feb 12, 2012)

Those look great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 12, 2012)

MMmmmm!!!  MORE CHEEEEEESE Gromit!


----------



## volcanowatcher (Mar 29, 2012)

How is the mulberry?  I now have some pellets that I bought and have the opportunity to buy some more as wood chips.  I usually use Hickory shag bark chips, but have others also.  Is it a strong flavor like hickory, or milder like alder?   Smoked cheese ROCKS!!!!


----------



## toxie (Mar 29, 2012)

Mulberry is very mild, very similar to apple. This cheese has now aged about 5-6 weeks and is really getting into its prime...Good stuff!!


----------



## moikel (Mar 29, 2012)

Love that stockingette  idea really clever.Cheese looks great too.


----------



## frosty (Apr 2, 2012)

Moikel said:


> Love that stockingette  idea really clever.Cheese looks great too.


----------

